# Giardia and Medication Questions



## amafisher (Dec 22, 2011)

our new puppy, wallace, has giardia.  he was not having any symptoms, but when we took him to the vet for a check-up shortly after we got him he tested positive. my concerns are with the medications prescribed by the vet. when he first tested positive, he was put on panacur for six days and metronidazole for a little over three weeks. at the end of the three weeks, we had him tested again and he was still positive. so, now he is on panacur again for six days and metronidazole for 44 days. my question is -- is that a really long time to be on this medication?

i've read some things about how metronidazole can have some pretty bad side effects. i've also read that panacur is considered more effective and safer than metronidazole. based on this, i called the vet and asked if we can have wallace tested again after he finishes his second round of panacur. i thought, if the panacur has successfully killed the giardia, it would be unnecessary for him to continue taking metronidazole for several more weeks. the vet said that no, i cannot have him tested again until 1 month after he takes his last metronidazole pill. (p.s. i've never actually been able to talk to the vet about his giardia, this is all relayed to me through the office staff). i'm just concerned that this seems like a lot of medicating for such a little guy, (he is 5 months now, 6 lbs.) when he was not displaying any symptoms of this to begin with. maybe i just need to trust the vet, but i just don't know if this is the best course of action.

the secondary problem is that we planned on taking him to daycare during the week, because we both work full time. understandably, the daycare will not allow him to attend until he has been cleared of the giardia. but, according to our vet, he cannot even be tested again for giardia until march. which means, he is missing out on socializing during his young puppy months.

any thoughts/experiences would be very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

We went through this experience exactly like yours with Wallace when we got Sisko at 2 months old. Sisko is a std and weighed twice as much as your guy, but seemed too small to be given such nasty drugs. Apparently many dogs can carry giardia without being sick themselves. The medications (panacur then Metronidazole) made him sick and completely without appetite. He wouldn't eat, he wouldn't sleep, it was hell! I've repressed the memories. It was 3 years ago and I can't remember details, but I'm pretty sure he wasn't on any one med for as long as 6 weeks, but we had a few weeks of endless vet visits (with the actual vet). He was allowed to start puppy classes at 12 weeks and that was after he finished the meds (he was never symptomatic and never had the runs and was only going to spread anything if he pooped and it wasn't cleaned up and disinfected) 

Once he was clear of it we never had a recurrence. I think you should insist on seeing the vet in person to express your concerns. I think there may be some old threads on this topic as well if you try a search. All the best to you and Wallace, this will pass and just be a hazy memory one day.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Standard protocol from my vet is 3 days of Panacur and 10 days of metrodinazole (sp?) As your pup is older and has no symptoms, I would consider giving his system a break from the meds..adult immune systems are usually strong enough to conquer giardia on their own, from what I understand


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Well my Giardia experience was not with dogs but with birds.. animals a bit more sensitve than dogs. They were on metro AND probiotics for 2wks.. still positive.. then panacur and probiotics for like 2wks.. back and forth we went for like 3 more times.. so thats what 10wks on meds STILL positive. I dont remember how but I came across GSE from nutribiotics.

NutriBiotic Grapefruit Seed Extract Liquid Concentrate 2 oz.

Perhaps from a group member, but I was desperate. I put one drop per 8oz into the birds water and continued with the medication... We checked after the current 2wk regime of meds and the birds were cured!!! Mine you we tested every 2 wks to see if the birds were cured too after the last of the doses..

If I were you I would find another vet that is a bit more willing to work with you. For crying out loud its your money, if you want to retest then I dont see why he wont humor you, even if he thinks its a waste of your money. Perhaps you can try the GSE, I know it works and is pretty safe. Not sure why you havent recieved probiotics since the metro and panacur doesnt discriminate between good and bad bacteria esp if on it long term. The GSE doesnt harm good bacteria, but doesnt hurt to use probiotics with it either. Oh and great for tummy aches/diarrhea for both dogs and people.. and much more!


----------



## amafisher (Dec 22, 2011)

*Update on Giardia and Medication Questions*

Thanks for your responses to my question!! I just wanted to say that based on the concerns expressed in my initial post, I decided to schedule an appointment with a different vet. Wallace saw that vet today. The new vet confirmed that it was quite odd to have Wallace on this medication for such an extended period of time. He said that he recommends three days of panacur and 10 days of metronidazole. He also explained that one specific giardia test can come up positive for up to a year after the dog has had it, even if he no longer has it. So, he is running a different test, and hopefully the results come back negative. But, even if Wallace is still positive, I feel much better about the new vet's recommended treatment! 

As a brand new poodle owner, I learned my lesson early on to trust my instinct and advocate for my poodle!!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like you and Wallace have found a good person to work with, I hope the new test is -ve.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

amafisher said:


> Thanks for your responses to my question!! I just wanted to say that based on the concerns expressed in my initial post, I decided to schedule an appointment with a different vet. Wallace saw that vet today. The new vet confirmed that it was quite odd to have Wallace on this medication for such an extended period of time. He said that he recommends three days of panacur and 10 days of metronidazole. He also explained that one specific giardia test can come up positive for up to a year after the dog has had it, even if he no longer has it. So, he is running a different test, and hopefully the results come back negative. But, even if Wallace is still positive, I feel much better about the new vet's recommended treatment!
> 
> As a brand new poodle owner, I learned my lesson early on to trust my instinct and advocate for my poodle!!


_
Good for you_, and good for Wallace! You've proven yourself to be a most worthy and competent poodle mom for sure. Having once had a dog with Giardia, and a vet who was resistant to talking with his patients' owners, I too learned some good lessons in short order. Hope all goes well for you and yours in the New Year. :cheers:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

amafisher said:


> Thanks for your responses to my question!! I just wanted to say that based on the concerns expressed in my initial post, I decided to schedule an appointment with a different vet. Wallace saw that vet today. The new vet confirmed that it was quite odd to have Wallace on this medication for such an extended period of time. He said that he recommends three days of panacur and 10 days of metronidazole. He also explained that one specific giardia test can come up positive for up to a year after the dog has had it, even if he no longer has it. So, he is running a different test, and hopefully the results come back negative. But, even if Wallace is still positive, I feel much better about the new vet's recommended treatment!
> 
> As a brand new poodle owner, I learned my lesson early on to trust my instinct and advocate for my poodle!!


Well done. It really is on _us _to be our poo's advocates. They can't speak for themselves and it's perfectly acceptable to question your vet. Keep spreading the word: 
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/16596-its-you-your-dogs-advocate.html

I too had a puppy with Giardia and he wasn't on metro or any med for as long as your initial vet prescribed. It's great you recognized this as a red flag and did the research. Go with your gut!


----------

